# Interesting "vintage" project



## hman (Feb 28, 2020)

I saw this in a forward-forward-forward email from a friend ... bunch of vintage photos.  This one caught my eye.  Way beyond my skill level.  Wonder if "Clickspring" has ever seen it ... bet he could do it, and it would make a great youtube.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 28, 2020)

Yours and mine both. 

Fascinating piece.


----------



## Meta Key (Feb 29, 2020)

So, in the 1500's home shop machinists had considerable knowledge of things astronomical.  Arguably, more than we (well, certainly, more than me) have now.  

So, what we need now is a ring that unfolds into speed and feed charts, tap drill sizes and metric to SAE conversions..   ;-)

MK


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 29, 2020)

Meta Key said:


> So, what we need now is a ring that unfolds into speed and feed charts, tap drill sizes and metric to SAE conversions..   ;-)
> MK


Just drill a hole in your smart phone. Bam done!


----------



## middle.road (Feb 29, 2020)

I'm about to stick mine in a bench vise and crush it. Power gets down around 65-70% and shuts itself off.
Something is wrong with a power diode thinga-ma-jiggy. 
I've waited twenty-five years for this tech, and there's always a catch.
That rant over, I've got a decent clunker I use out in the shop which I've loaded up with all the apps pertinent to our hobbyies.



NCjeeper said:


> Just drill a hole in your smart phone. Bam done!


----------



## ACHiPo (Mar 2, 2020)

Am I the only one that immediately thought that the writing translated to "be sure to drink your Ovaltine"?


----------



## NCjeeper (Mar 2, 2020)

ACHiPo said:


> Am I the only one that immediately thought that the writing translated to "be sure to drink your Ovaltine"?


Not immediately, but now that you mention it.


----------



## hman (Mar 2, 2020)

ACHiPo said:


> Am I the only one that immediately thought that the writing translated to "be sure to drink your Ovaltine"?


Durn!  I never did send in my box tops. [Forgot who the radio hero was, or the storyteller, but recall a couple details of the story - like the bathroom being the only private place he could use to decode what turned out to be a "lousy commercial."]


----------



## ACHiPo (Mar 2, 2020)

hman said:


> Durn!  I never did send in my box tops. [Forgot who the radio hero was, or the storyteller, but recall a couple details of the story - like the bathroom being the only private place he could use to decode what turned out to be a "lousy commercial."]


It was Little Orphan Annie and Mr. Pierre Andre I think?


----------



## hman (Mar 3, 2020)

Geez, ACHiPo, now ya got me going!  It was indeed Little Orphan Annie.  But Pierre Andre just didn't ring a bell.  So I tried the Google.  From what I can tell, Pierre Andre was the announcer.  The comedy/reminiscence I recall hearing (most likely on the radio in Chicago around 1965) was probably somebody like Woody Allen


----------



## ACHiPo (Mar 3, 2020)

hman said:


> Geez, ACHiPo, now ya got me going!  It was indeed Little Orphan Annie.  But Pierre Andre just didn't ring a bell.  So I tried the Google.  From what I can tell, Pierre Andre was the announcer.  The comedy/reminiscence I recall hearing (most likely on the radio in Chicago around 1965) was probably somebody like Woody Allen


Yep, Pierre Andre was the announcer.


----------



## frankly2 (Mar 4, 2020)

Anybody remember the kats and jammer kids ?


----------



## Dave Smith (Mar 4, 2020)

frankly2 said:


> Anybody remember the kats and jammer kids ?


are you trying to expose us old folks?


----------



## frankly2 (Mar 4, 2020)

Point finger=3 pointing back he, he
this day is half shot, I think I’ll take a nap !


----------



## Boojie (Mar 6, 2020)

hman said:


> Durn! I never did send in my box tops. [Forgot who the radio hero was, or the storyteller, but recall a couple details of the story - like the bathroom being the only private place he could use to decode what turned out to be a "lousy commercial."]



It was Jean Shepherd, author of “A Christmas Story” and “”The Greatest 4th of July Ever”.


----------



## Janderso (Mar 6, 2020)

Yes, A Christmas Story!
That's where I remember it.


----------



## hman (Mar 6, 2020)

Many thanks, everybody!





						flicklives
					






					www.flicklives.com


----------

